# What do you think of this fireplace?



## MandK (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi All,

Simple questions: What is your opinion of this fireplace?
What would you keep? What would you change?


----------



## mimijack (Aug 5, 2012)

Lose the hood and the fireplace screen. Cover the brick with an appropriate tile if possible. If not paint the brick for a more updated look


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

i would change it to something more traditional myself. and either change or paint all that gold. more something like this: the after is first then the before


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

mimijack said:


> If not paint the brick for a more updated look


 
I would not paint the brick. WOuld rather have the essence of the brick. Painted brick in my opinion looks cheesy.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how many people have we seen posting here on how to get paint off of brick.


----------



## mimijack (Aug 5, 2012)

I've never had a problem with painting brick. But that's me. If you have had problems then by all means explain to the individual. I'm sorry you seem do snippy. I answered a question. That's all. I also like my response.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

mimijack said:


> I'm sorry you seem do snippy. I answered a question. That's all. I also like my response.


 
No need to be sorry. You like the look of painted brick. I personally do not. Matter of opinion.

Do you like brussel sprouts??


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

Depends on the home style. I hate the gold screen but the hood could be cool IF the home style supports it. The hood seems to me a hearth type that needs a really large fireplace like the old days. You know, a cooking fireplace.

Look at your overall home style before you make drastic changes. Print your photos on plain paper and experiment with color and/or covering up.


----------



## shadytrake (Jul 8, 2012)

http://www.queue3.com/images/starpassfp_02.jpg

Like this.

http://archivedesigns.com/AD2008/pics-AD%20HOME/hammered%20copper%20fire%20hood.jpg

Or this. Embrace that funky hood. People pay a lot for them.  maybe scale up the brick to balance it. 

http://jasonleesdesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Black-Hoodie-2.jpeg


----------

